# Worth County



## Toney Graham (Sep 2, 2015)

I have a small piece of land in Worth County only 30 acres. Looking for one person to share lease.Price will be$200.00 for deer and turkey.If interested call me at 229-449-2149 my name is Toney


----------



## Camerond23 (Sep 18, 2015)

*worth*

toney are you still needing a member


----------



## Toney Graham (Sep 19, 2015)

The land is leased


----------

